# Adaptec AIC-7850 PCI SCSI Controller Driver?



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Any idea where I can find the driver for Adaptec AIC-7850 PCI SCSI Controller? It is not listed on Adaptec's website and I have emailed support but haven't heard back from them. Let me know if anyone has any idea where I can get this from. Thanks guys!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/Adaptec_AIC7850_PCI_SCSI_Controller/4-170887-1.html


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

That link doesn't seem to be working. Can you download and attach here perhaps?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.driverzone.com/device.php?id=2513&show_devs=a


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

When I click the link on the bottom that says Download, it only gives me option for digital camera and something else that isn't a SCSI controller. Any other idea?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

hi,
try here........
http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/products/


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I've tried there but didn't have any luck finding them. You would think they'd have an archive page for older drivers. These are about 3 years old or so.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Have you tried windows update?

I've found links that say it is available through Microsoft.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.winexpertpro.com/adaptec_aic_7850_pci_scsi_controller_5_1_2600_1106_1417.htm


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

So how do I download them so I can burn to a CD? Or is the only way to get them is to do a Windows Update?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Windows Update will download them to a temp folder then install them.............just need to find the temp folder, and you'll have them. Usually Temporary Internet Files or Downloaded Program Files.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

But what if they are already installed and I want them for a disaster recovery situation?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

here....
http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/Adaptec_AIC7850_PCI_SCSI_Controller/4-170887-1.html
There are TWO download mirrors there!

http://mrdriver.com/device.php?id=76&show_devs=a
Click on the name of the driver at the very bottom of page; not on the large download button.

http://www.yournewdriver.com/Adapte...AIC_7892_7899_Ultra160_PCI_SCSI_Contr_280.htm

http://www.errorforum.com/driver-do...0d-aic-7892-7899-ultra160-pci-scsi-contr.html


----------



## bazzeroo (Sep 17, 2009)

the driver is available from adaptec. It's actually 2906. I've just downloaded the 'latest' for vista 32 to hopefully upgrade to winders7. There's no driver for x64.

A link that worked today 17/09/09 is http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/support/scsi/2900/AVA-2906/, from there one can select the os. 

As yet I've not installed the driver, probably in a week as I have to upgrade other hardware first.

If you cannot 'get' the driver from the adaptec site then just drop me a line and I'll push it out to you.

Have a better day.


----------



## autotran (Oct 26, 2009)

*bazzeroo*
Thanks very much, I had looked several hours for this driver with no results. I downloaded the Vista Driver OK and like you I will be going to Win 7 in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully it will work OK then.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Eclipse2003 said:


> Any idea where I can find the driver for Adaptec AIC-7850 PCI SCSI Controller? It is not listed on Adaptec's website and I have emailed support but haven't heard back from them. Let me know if anyone has any idea where I can get this from. Thanks guys!


Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Make and model of computer?

Go into device manger and give Device instance ID.


----------

